# QTP electric exhaust cutouts



## mdgto04 (Jan 3, 2005)

Spring is just about here and I am looking to put an exhaust system on my 04 goat. Have read a lot about the exhaust systems as well as the exhaust cutouts from this and the "other" forum. I am interested in getting the cutouts along with an slp catback, but wanted to know if anyone has installed them on their gto here? If I did get them I wanted to run the wiring to a factory switch mounted where the t/c switch is (would be nice to mod a window switch to open/close cutouts). Anyways...just wanted to know if anyone has done this with the electric cutouts. If not what did you guys do about mounting the switch in the car to make it look semi-seemless with the fittings of the car. Any help or advice on cutouts would be greatly appreciated. Again I am not totally sold on cutouts and am open to others opinions. Thanks for all the advice!!


----------

